
Tiny, spherical LCD that can be embedded within contact lenses - taylorbuley
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/5/3730988/scientists-develop-lcd-contact-lens
======
Millennium
So the days of Green Lantern-style emblems displaying emotions may not be too
far off?

